# Hush Puppies



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

This my momma's recipe. They get rave reviews. Don't over stir them!

Hush Puppies (3 dozen)

2 c. - Corn Meal Mix
½ c. Self Rising Flour
½ c. - chopped onion
3 green onions w/tops - chopped
3 eggs lightly beaten
1 clove minced garlic
½ can cream corn
0-1 t. sugar (to taste)
½ -1 c milk (not too thin)

Mixed together stirring lightly. Over stirring will make them hard, not fluffy. Spoon should be able to stand-up in batter. Use tablespoon to spoon into grease.


----------



## redfish494 (Oct 30, 2005)

leave out the corn and suger and put in Mexican hot pepers.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Will have to try. Thanks


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

redfish494 said:


> leave out the corn and suger and put in Mexican hot pepers.


X2; but delete the hot peppers. Try making them using water ground cornmeal instead. Most cornmeal is ground using other methods which scorch the meal.

Otherwise; a very good recipe. It's almost like mine except that I use buttermilk. JMHO C2


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Also try*

Using beer instead of the milk. Adds a malty taste that most people like. I second the use of stone ground corn meal.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Your Momma's recipe sounds good, I Will have to try them. Thanks!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Hopefully this will post better.

Hush Puppies (3 dozen)

2 c. â€" Corn Meal Mix
1/2 c. Self Rising Flour
1/2 c. â€" chopped onion
3 green onions w/tops â€" chopped
3 eggs lightly beaten
1 clove minced garlic
1/2 can cream corn
0 - 1 t. sugar (to taste)
1/2 -1 c milk (not too thin)

Mixed together stirring lightly. Over stirring will make them hard, not fluffy. Spoon should be able to stand-up in batter. Use tablespoon to spoon into grease.


----------

